# Indoor Shoot @ Lake Oconee Golf & Archery



## Big John (Jan 3, 2014)

Hey everyone We are having a Indoor Shoot at
Lake Oconee Golf & Archery 601 S Oak St Eatonton, GA 31024

On January 25th 2014

This is a Vegas style event
30 arrows total, 10 ends of 3 arrows
Scoring the outer ten & X‘s
Shooting Times: 10:00, 12:30, & 2:00
Practice: 30 minutes before shoot
Cost For all Classes is $20.00 

*Ages* 
Cub = Under 12- at 10 yards
Youth = 12 to 14- at 20 yards
Young Adult = 15 to 17- at 20 yards
Adult = 18 and older- at 20 yards
Senior = 50 and older- at 20 yards	

*Classes*
Recurve
Compound
Barebow (Gensis/Bow with no site or release aid)

*We also have a Championship Class
Cost is $50.00 with 80% Payback
Top shooters will shoot-off for the win!!!
The shoot off will be after the last line is done
Come on out & Have some fun!!*

Be sure to Pre Register space is limited
Here is a link to the forms https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4GgEnr2F8_eSHpqY01HYnpUcWM/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## davidhelmly (Jan 4, 2014)

Maybe it's because I'm using an iPad but the link won't work for me.


----------



## billyblob (Jan 4, 2014)

Sounds good


----------



## GIBBS (Jan 6, 2014)

How will the shoot off work? Do you have to shoot a 300 to make it in to the shoot off?


----------



## Big John (Jan 7, 2014)

It seems to work for me, anyone else? As for the shoot off. Top Five shooters  or all shooters that are 300 if we have more then 5 with a 300.


----------



## Big John (Jan 13, 2014)

Be sure to Pre Register space is limited!!!


----------



## Big John (Jan 20, 2014)

It's almost time!!!!


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 20, 2014)

since it's at your shop, will you take credit cards??  i'm cash deprived


----------



## Big John (Jan 21, 2014)

Yes Oldgeez CC will work...


----------



## Big John (Jan 23, 2014)

LOOKS LIKE SOMEONE WILL WIN SOME$$$$$ I have some room for the $$ class.. I am Missing some names Spanka???? Corey Bryant????  How about them ALC 300 club shooters?? Call the shop to put your name on the list.. 706-484-0070


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jan 24, 2014)

*Smoke*

Im coming to get Cains money signed of course..He said thats his house...Well son you better bring some boxes cause your moving out...


----------



## 3darcher (Jan 24, 2014)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Im coming to get Cains money signed of course..He said thats his house...Well son you better bring some boxes cause your moving out...


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 24, 2014)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Im coming to get Cains money signed of course..He said thats his house...Well son you better bring some boxes cause your moving out...



Spunky little rascal ain't he.


----------



## Tracker1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Good turn out today. Organized and ran very well. It was my first time shooting there but won't be my last, even though I took a SERIOUS woopin' shot the single worst score I've ever shot! 

Thanks again John, see y'all in February!


----------



## GA HOYT (Jan 25, 2014)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Im coming to get Cains money signed of course..He said thats his house...Well son you better bring some boxes cause your moving out...



Looks like every one moved out to me. Lol
Great shoot john. Hope to be there again sometime


----------



## Big John (Jan 25, 2014)

Man we had a good time Thanks to everyone that came and shot!!!
GA HOYT Was the BIG MAN today Never dropping a point...
Here is a link to all the scores
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4GgEnr2F8_eSWFocVlJS21xa2M/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 25, 2014)

had a great time at big john's today..shot like a mullet, but i got to watch the ga hoyt shoot clean and go home with the big bucks.  the bottemline game with his tape and boxes and done good.  mc did have a misfire, but that's archery  scotty rhoades had his first shoot and almost beat butch with his own arrows, lol..so the 3d set was well represented.  here are a lot of miserable pic's..more on facebook


----------

